# Possible use for Sweat Bees?



## IslandBees (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey folks!
I was wondering if anyone had any experience or information on use of Sweat bees(more specifcally, species from the genus _Agapostemon_ , I believe it is _A. virescens_ but I am not certain). They are fairly common in my area, and I was curious if there is currently any work or research done in regards to their potential use as a pollinator for crop or ornamental species.
Any information would be much appreciated, thanks for taking the time to read!


----------



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

IslandBees said:


> Hey folks!
> I was wondering if anyone had any experience or information on use of Sweat bees(more specifcally, species from the genus _Agapostemon_ , I believe it is _A. virescens_ but I am not certain). They are fairly common in my area, and I was curious if there is currently any work or research done in regards to their potential use as a pollinator for crop or ornamental species.
> Any information would be much appreciated, thanks for taking the time to read!


Hello, 

I am not sure what you mean by ornamental species, but you might want to look at this Iowa State University video published in November on a study two researchers are doing to know more about Cucurbit Pollination. Around 2:15 they talk about sweat bees. 

Hope it's useful.


----------

